# Ephedrine



## jhaz77 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi all. Hope I am writing this in the correct thread. I apologise if I am in the wrong place.

I have recently purchased some ephedrine from a well known source on the net ****** from wales.

After 3 long months I have received these little white tablets with MSJ written on them.

Does anyone know if they are the real macoy?

The site also stated that they were 30mg per tablet! Can anyone confirm that they are.

Thank you.


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

they took 3 months to arrive?!?!?!?!

ephs are generally small white tabs, 30mg is quite common but impossible to say if they are real without pics. that being said, ephs tend to be so cheap i can see little point in faking them.


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

Eph got banned in the EU about a month back or so. so all these companies which were selling Eph and t5s have all shot there prices right up, and the "new " t5s or eph there selling are now there own "blend" of eph HCL (which IMO is a load of SH*t!!. ) to obide by the new EU regulations.

u can pretty much tell by the effect they have on you whether or not there real Ephs.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

jhaz77 said:


> Hi all. Hope I am writing this in the correct thread. I apologise if I am in the wrong place.
> 
> I have recently purchased some ephedrine from a well known source on the net ****** from wales.
> 
> ...


i have seen these ones i have tried myself and seem to work....not sure if they are 30mg tho but who knows unless you get them tested.?...

s


----------



## jhaz77 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for your input guys!!!

Yep after waiting a month for them I managed to order some from the internet from Canada and they were 8mg tablets of Ephedrine HCL. Must say they are very good, having them with caffeine and aspirin.

Then after two months of cycling the E.C.A from Canada, these tablets from Wales arrived!!! Not sure if I should take them or just continue to use the ones from Canada.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

if they are from wales they are fake. lol

yeh the new t5's are doubtable since the banning of eph.


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Give the Welsh MSJ ones a go and see how they compare with the Canadian Eph HCL you have been using. ( I take it that is the Kaizen brand? ) Would be interesting to know your thoughts!


----------



## Bomb (May 21, 2009)

Eph wasn't banned a month ago, thats some crap that a certain website or 2 spread. Eph has been for years and very likely always will be a Class C (POM) med. Its illegal to buy and sell it in the UK unless your a phamacy just like any other class c. You can STILL go into boots and buy products contain ephedrine like Chesteze, You can with a private prescription still go into your local pharmacy and walk out with Pure Eph 30mg Tablets for about 30p per tablet.

Its however legal to have and use in 'personal use quantities', which is essentially 10-15 tablets on your person and upto 500 (3 months supply) at your home. These numbers are subjective but estimated as what you would carry for personal use.

As for the 3 months, I'm pretty sure we all know its a site that has a - between 2 related words 

http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/search_results.php?q=ephedrine

There is a list from a chemist of whats available with a Script (mods I assume this link is ok as its a pharmacy).


----------

